# leopard gecko and climbing



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

i was told leopard geckos are docile plasid and not much for climbing places.

today i moved her from a big rub to a 2ft x 2ft x 2ft wooden vivarium.
i put in a exo terra background to.

30 mins later im thinking mmmm where is she now, only to look she climbed right up to the top of the fake rock background and is just sat there.
im worried shes gonna fall to her death being about 2ft up:gasp:


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

My Leos Love A Good Nose, One Of Mine Got Up The Rock Background In an Exo Terra , the Walked Upside Down Around On The Ceiling Of The Exo Terra Wire, PLus Theyre Alot Hardier Then People Suspect , Mine Jump Off My Bed And Stuff And Theyre Fine, Just try Not To Let Them =]


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah they do sometimes do that, it's pretty scary. My AFT has done it before and I've been terrified that it I hadn't found her and returned her to the ground, she would have fallen and hurt herself - it's a very real concern. 
I haven't found a way to stop her doing it as of yet, but I'm going to put my faith in her common sense and hope she doesn't do it again!


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

BOiiL3D_FROG said:


> My Leos Love A Good Nose, One Of Mine Got Up The Rock Background In an Exo Terra , the Walked Upside Down Around On The Ceiling Of The Exo Terra Wire, PLus Theyre Alot Hardier Then People Suspect , Mine Jump Off My Bed And Stuff And Theyre Fine, Just try Not To Let Them =]


 
i dont think theres alot i can do except remove the background, i dont want to do that


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Yeah they do sometimes do that, it's pretty scary. My AFT has done it before and I've been terrified that it I hadn't found her and returned her to the ground, she would have fallen and hurt herself - it's a very real concern.
> I haven't found a way to stop her doing it as of yet, but I'm going to put my faith in her common sense and hope she doesn't do it again!


 
if i dont have the fake rock background she will not be able to climb up lol
but i just got the back ground and it cost me £20 lol


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> i dont think theres alot i can do except remove the background, i dont want to do that


if they can get up , they can get back down , theyre just being nosey and as for dont letem do it , i ment try not and letem jump off things if your holding them n that lol , but im sure its fine up there just feels snug =]

heres pics of when mine does it


----------



## Harry98 (Oct 28, 2010)

*leopard geckos*

dont worry they will be fine there great climbers if they do i might give them a shock but there shouldn't be a injury. i was holding my leopard gecko and it jumped out of my hand and then landed. he didnt evan move because of shock and he is fine


----------



## Gecko8 (Jul 10, 2011)

My leo does the same. I will take him out of his viv. and he will jump out of my hand just as I am about to set him down. He does pretty well though considering I only got him a week or so ago. He'd rather cruise around than be on my hand.


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

i moved all my leos rocks and stuff away from his background because he kept falling off and landing on it ( hes in a 90x45x45 ). Didnt mind him climbing when he was little but now hes so fat he just cant hang on. He eventually stopped doing it but hes even tore up parts of the background with his wee claws.


----------



## Gecko8 (Jul 10, 2011)

lol:lol2:


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mine were in an exo terra and they would climb the back ground and only once I caught one hanging upside down off the mesh lid. I have put them in a wooden viv now so they have more floor space but I will be putting the backgrounds back in, I think its exercise for them and I am sure they enjoy the explore.... :2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

They're quite adept at the climbing part....its the getting down they suck at xD


----------



## GeckoRat (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine done it the first time I put het in the exo terra viv, she seemed quite confident and happy climbing to the top  
as imitebemike said though coming down wasn't so easy but she made it well enough lol


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

I have the background in two vivs, one of my LG will climb it and one does not bother! The one that climbs it seems to really enjoy being up high so I carved him an alcove in the background and he will sit in there quite a bit. I would say on average he climbs up and down about 10 times a night and has never fallen yet, so I'm not worried


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

imitebmike said:


> They're quite adept at the climbing part....its the getting down they suck at xD



:lol2: exactly :lol2:


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

its fine!

i hear loads of people say they arent big climbers, but ive got those backgrounds in 2 of my vivs and i always spot 1 of them up there. seen and heard a fair few falls but nothing bad has happened. they seem to learn to just get better climbers


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

I think leos sometimes think they're cats. They climb up somewhere they really shouldn't and then spend a while eyeing how to get back down before just jumping off :whistling2:


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine likes climbing up his branch and then hanging on his back two legs with his front ones hanging forward before he can get as close to the floor as possible... bloody nutters!


----------



## mamakitty7679 (May 11, 2021)

*Have quick question is it normal for them to find tight spots that do not look like it could be comfortable and just stay there?*


----------

